# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  الهلال يكمل اتفاقه مع عنكبه

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهلال يكمل اتفاقه مع عنكبه

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اكمل الهلال اتفاقه مع مهاجم المريخ مطلق السراح محمد عبد المنعم عنكبه لضمه لكشوفات الفريق خلال التسجيلات المقبلة و اكد اللاعب في حديث صحافي للزاوية انه تلقى عرضين من الهلال وهلال الابيض و انه يدرس الافضل و سيختار النادي الذي يلبي طموحه في اشارة واضحة لقربه من الهلال


*

----------


## ابو همام

*الله يعدلها عليه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لقد لازم عدم التوفيق اللاعب عنكبة اثناء وجوده في المريخ
فقد كان هداف الخرطوم الوطني واتى للمريخ ولم يحقق نجاح في المريخ
تمت اعارته لهلال الأبيض واصبح هناك هداف الممتاز بكل قوة وثقة في النفس
ثم تمت اعادته للمريخ ليواصل مشوار عدم التوفيق مع الفرقة الحمراء رغم الفرص العديدة
فهل سينجح مرة أخرى بعد مغادرته للكشف الأحمر؟؟؟
الله ورسوله اعلم
*

----------


## ابو همام

*طبعا يا منعم دا شغل سمسرة  عشان المريخ يعيد تسجيله انو الهلال دفع ليه وهلال الابيض دفع 
وعلى  حسب معلوماتى   ماشى هلال الابيض معاهو  الجزولى
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لقد لازم عدم التوفيق اللاعب عنكبة اثناء وجوده في
 المريخ
فقد كان هداف الخرطوم الوطني واتى للمريخ ولم يحقق نجاح في المريخ
تمت اعارته لهلال الأبيض واصبح هناك هداف الممتاز بكل قوة وثقة في النفس
ثم تمت اعادته للمريخ ليواصل مشوار عدم التوفيق مع الفرقة الحمراء رغم الفرص العديدة
فهل سينجح مرة أخرى بعد مغادرته للكشف الأحمر؟؟؟
الله ورسوله اعلم



اى لاعب  ماقدر يثبت جدارته مع المريخ هذا الموسم صدقنى مهما كان مستواهو   ما بنندم على مغادرته للكشف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بالتوفيق حتي ولو مع الجلافيط
..
المرحلة القادمة مفترض ان لا تكون مرحلة عنكبة ومصعب وعمر بخيت والمعز
...
*

----------


## مغربي

*الحمد لله والله كويس ريحونا ياااخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لاعب لم يلازمه التوفيق مع المريخ نتمنى له حظ اوفر فى وجهته القادمه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان الموضوع صحفي فقط

عارفين المريخاب بيخافو من كلمة زول يمشي الهلال دي عشان كده عزفو على الوتر ده

اذا كانت لجنة التسجيلات امنت على ذهاب عنكبة فلتواصل في عملها وتبعده اما اذا كان مواصل فخلاص

لاتهتم بما يدور عن ذهاب فلان الى اي جهة كانت طالما الفريق غير محتاج لخدماته

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*يعني ح يتغير ولا يا هو عنكبة المعانا سنتين دا
يلا بلا هم 
عنكبة و في ضنبو عبده جابر
*

----------


## استرلينى

*لاوجود لعنكبه بالمريخ خلاص شبعنا الم وتعب وده شغل اعلام الهلال حتى يهرول المريخ ويعيد تسجيله والله نحن نوصله لحد الباب .
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو النجوم
					

يعني ح يتغير ولا يا هو عنكبة المعانا سنتين دا
يلا بلا هم 
عنكبة و في ضنبو عبده جابر




هههههههههههههه دا الكلام الصاح
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*عنكبة لاعب جيد ولكن لم يحالفه الحظ كثيرا مع المريخ

نتمنى له كل التوفيق فى مشواره القادم ومشكور جدا
                        	*

----------

